

Ask HN: Collaborative Amateur Video Production App - digitalcraft

Hi,<p>so I was working on a product demo video that needed to showcase different unrelated scenarios of people using our product- Prowork(http://prowork.me).<p>I was out of office so we used Prowork to create and discuss the story board for the video. As we listed the board titles and descriptions as tasks, it occurred to me that the different scenes could be shot separately by different team members and then put together later in the studio. Now shouldn't there be an app for that?<p>I came across starsvu (http://www.starsvu.com/) and the youtube video (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oETM0rMvqY) is very impressive but basically not what you want for casual/ amateur video production.<p>so basically the app should do:<p>1. - create storyboard, 
2.- share wit friends, 
3.- assign or let them pick boards/scenes, 
4.- they return clips, 
5.- put them together<p>and voilà. would love to see this happen, what do you think?
======
timreha
See long time play in this space w. App called HITCHCOCK on iOS. It's slick
and has a good community around it.

------
Filmforlife
We have also used it extensively and found the script/storyboard integration a
must for collaboration.

~~~
digitalcraft
sounds nice, could u post a link to the app

------
dade
makes sense...the putting together part could even be automated where you pre-
define transitions and how each clip would fit together before assigning to
friends/creators...and once clips are done and uploaded, you just watch your
movie take shape...

~~~
digitalcraft
yup - many people would love to shoot movies, on their phones and cam-corders
like on weekends and on holidays

giving presets like you just mentioned make it even easier

------
OoTheNigerian
intereting use case of breking down video production to task level and
delegating/crowdsourxing it. However, how do you stndardize production qulity

~~~
digitalcraft
the project admin would/should be able to specify in the board notes,

for instance - record (using iPhone4s) at 1080p HD video.

